# Green Light to Start Stimulation injections



## LoopyGladys (Apr 17, 2014)

So my baseline scan went well yesterday despite being CD2 and thinking they would push treatment back a few days. My lining is thin enough to start Gonal F on Thursday. Back up to GRI on Friday 13th for next scan and all going well egg collection will be Monday 16th June!  x


----------

